# Is 500:1 Contrast Ratio Enough?



## b3atofang3l (Dec 26, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!


I have a simple question, I m getting a 19" LCD for christmas (widescreen) and was wandering if 500:1 contrast ratio is enough.


I watch fairly a lot of movies and the contrast ratio on my current LCD is  not that great (not sure what it is) and it doesnt look too good for movies.


Thanks




ENJOY!


----------



## Geoff (Dec 26, 2006)

It's decent, but it's on the low side.  My old 19" LCD had 500:1, but it still looked good.


----------



## b3atofang3l (Dec 26, 2006)

would 1600:1 contrast ratios work better? (noticable difference)


----------



## Geoff (Dec 26, 2006)

Well it would be alot brighter for sure.  I would recommend at least 700:1 for an LCD, but thats just me.


----------



## b3atofang3l (Dec 26, 2006)

k thank you..ill get the more expensive one....xD

i dont want my movies to be all blackish....


----------



## Geoff (Dec 26, 2006)

They wont be black, it just wont be as "brilliant" looking.


----------



## b3atofang3l (Dec 26, 2006)

hehehe....ok

i guess i havta get the lg one... 1600:1 contrast, 4 ms


----------



## Geoff (Dec 26, 2006)

b3atofang3l said:


> hehehe....ok
> 
> i guess i havta get the lg one... 1600:1 contrast, 4 ms



How much of a price difference is there?


----------



## heyman421 (Dec 26, 2006)

contrast ratio has nothing to do with brightness, it's how dark your darks are in relation to the brightness of the brights.

if two monitors are 400 candle power, but one has 500:1 contrast ratio, and the other has 1600:1 contrast, the whites on both monitors are still only going to be 400 candle power, but the blackest black possible on the 500:1 monitor is still going to be .8 candlepower, where the 1600:1 monitor will be capable of making a black that is only .25 candlepower..................

null point for most computer work, but definitely noticeable if you play video games with a lot of dark environments, or watch a lot of movies, which almost ALL rely on excellent contrast ratios, due to hollywood's infatuation with dark scenes.

my monitor is 300 candlepower, and 500:1 contrast ratio (it's an early lcd) and even the black screen when windows is in the process of booting up is nowhere near black like it was with my old crt, it's a light gray at best.


----------



## maroon1 (Dec 26, 2006)

My university has LCD monitor with 500:1 contrast ratio and it is horrible compared compared to my CRT monitor.

 The dark color in LCD doesn't appear at all in 500:1 contrast ratio. I strongly recommend to get LCD with a better contrast ratio


----------



## Geoff (Dec 26, 2006)

heyman421 said:


> contrast ratio has nothing to do with brightness, it's how dark your darks are in relation to the brightness of the brights.


I know that, but the contrast ratio does make the screen look duller, which is why I said it does look brighter (not the correct term, but whatever).  I have a monitor with the same brightness, but one has 500:1 contrast and one has 700:1, and the 700:1 looks noticeably more brilliant and brighter.


----------

